# Flagstone Landing



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 389943
> 
> 
> Behold the new neighborhood litter box.
> ...


 Good to see you are taking the time and money to start on a good base!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Didn't on my paver walkway years ago and it looks like a roller coaster now. 

This being front and center it needs to be correct.

Not that you can tell right now...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Getting stoned tonight. So stoned. 1.76 tons of stoned.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

After I got done "playing with my wood" as my wife calls it - splitting a face cord for an order this weekend, we got stoned. This is truly the worst jig saw puzzle ever. We sorted out the pieces with factory cut edges to put against the porch and drive. Then a couple more with kind of straight edges. While I cut those (not a good idea dry with no wind - a huge cloud of fine dust) my wife started working on the perimeter and randomly matching pieces together.

Aiming for nothing less than 1/4" gap. I'll knapp each piece as needed to close them up.

I think in two hours we got seven stones fitted and found a couple good matches that will end up in the field.

And then after we get the whole pattern put together, we'll have to pull every stone starting in one corner and fill in / remove sand to slope them, as we have stone from 2" down to less than 1" thick.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Is that stone conventional shale? I have put in a couple walkways using large limestone pieces, that is were my tendentious came from and ended my stick shooting.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm not sure what it is. It certainly flakes like a shale would. 

Between this and filling a couple orders of firewood my wife has sold (three cords!) getting out of bed every morning is a challenge. But the firewood funds the home improvement.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

FBD will you screed the bedding sand and lay the stones then tamp them? Looks like you need to sand each stone because of the thickness variation. The benefit of placing and screeding the sand first is that the slope is thereby established for the whole project. 

I used four foot 1” steel conduit as screed guides to establish the setting bed. 1x6 five feet long was my screed.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The sand was screeded and the slope verified in both directions - it was perfect in the picture shown in post #18 before we started dropping stones on it and walking through it. However, the stones are a mess of thicknesses and not even consistent within some individual stones.

Plan is now to fit the whole thing together as is, then start at TDC and set that stone, then using the stakes around the perimeter with a line level, and a 6' level, to add or remove sand to each stone as needed to re-establish the slope across all the stones. Just hope when I get to the last stones they end up more or less where I need them to be.

I have a four pound dead blow hammer to set the stones but will probably just give the 5 year old a Red Bull and have her bounce around on them for an hour.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Not sure I have enough stones. I think I may run out and grab a couple big slabs and put them in the field and fill in with smaller ones. I can return extra, as long as I don't cut or chip it.

Lesson learned, pick a shop close to you...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Looks great.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Running out of stones. Harder to find one that fits but easier to figure that out as there are fewer to choose from. Definitely going to need to grab a couple more chunks, especially some with convex edges.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Getting closer. Down to six stones that don't have homes yet. I pick them up, walk them around, set them back down. Pick them up, walk them around, set them down.

Plan is to grab a few new stones on Saturday just to see if that helps.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice job. Your missing pieces can easily be fabricated out of adequate sized material. Rough out w a diamond blade in a skill saw and then distress cut edges. Looking good !


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Looks great.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Figures I'm just getting good at sawing and chipping an edge that doesn't look fake or is undercut and weak, now that I'm about done. And I'm not signing up to do another one of these soon.

I'm making templates for the two remaining gaps so when I get mulch Saturday I can grab two big stones and fit them in with a little work.

The remaining few small stones I have will be cut to fit the 19 wedged shaped gaps, not that I sat and counted them.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"Rough out w a diamond blade in a skill saw and then distress cut edges."

I'm amazed how fast my saw can rip though 2" stone with a cheap Menard's blade, and I feel bad for filling a nice Makita saw with all that dust. A thorough tear down and cleaning is a must when this is done. And the dust it throws up is everywhere, even on the truck parked in the barn driveway 100' away.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Got two more stones that should help but pushed me right up to the edge of my budget. Wife filled in the mulch while I whittled the gaps down to five. 

View attachment 394269


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Any ideas on sealing it? I don't want high gloss but I'd like to accent the colors a little. Kilz makes a matte acrylic; I've used their stuff and its good...


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you can have a helper lightly spray your blade while cutting, no dust. As for sealing, look into Stone Glamour.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Stones are set, first round of sand grouted into the joints. Not sure it was worth skipping fishing this morning but it's 99% done. One wobbly stone I need to reset.
> 
> View attachment 398333


Is the chair level?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Very nicely done.


----------

